# American au pair wishing to live in Rome



## EmilyRose

For several months now, I have been planning my stay in Rome as an au pair. Just recently though, I found out that I cannot obtain the "nulla osta" because Italy won't allow Americans to come as au pairs. I hate to think that this one set-back is going to prevent me from living my year-long dream in Rome. I mean, I have found the most amazing family to live with, and I can't imagine only being with them for a mere 3 months. Any ideas on what will allow me to live in Rome for a year? I already have accomodations (room and board) and everything. Should I perhaps look into obtaining a study visa through a language school? Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Emily


----------



## Joppa

EmilyRose said:


> For several months now, I have been planning my stay in Rome as an au pair. Just recently though, I found out that I cannot obtain the "nulla osta" because Italy won't allow Americans to come as au pairs. I hate to think that this one set-back is going to prevent me from living my year-long dream in Rome. I mean, I have found the most amazing family to live with, and I can't imagine only being with them for a mere 3 months. Any ideas on what will allow me to live in Rome for a year? I already have accomodations (room and board) and everything. Should I perhaps look into obtaining a study visa through a language school? Any help is greatly appreciated.


That's probably your best bet. As a full-time student (minimum 20 hours of classroom work per week), you are allowed to work up to 20 hours a week (and full-time during vacations), provided your family in Rome will allow you enough time off to attend language school. The only snag is you have to pay tuition fees, but if you can manage that, I can't see much of a problem there.


----------



## koda

hey, im an au pair here in italy. i have been here since jan. and im not going home till march. i dont have a visa but every 90 days i leave italy. i take a weekend trip to london. its quite cheap and fun. so that my also be a good idea for you. hope its not too late. good luck

ciao,
dakota


----------



## sholmharie

koda said:


> hey, im an au pair here in italy. I have been here since jan. And im not going home till march. I dont have a visa but every 90 days i leave italy. I take a weekend trip to london. Its quite cheap and fun. So that my also be a good idea for you. Hope its not too late. Good luck
> 
> ciao,
> dakota




hi dakota,

may i know how can apply for work there i came from philippines, and ive been dying to find some sponsorship on overseas job
thanks,,

marisol


----------



## Joppa

koda said:


> hey, im an au pair here in italy. i have been here since jan. and im not going home till march. i dont have a visa but every 90 days i leave italy. i take a weekend trip to london. its quite cheap and fun. so that my also be a good idea for you. hope its not too late. good luck.


Do you know you are breaking the law on two counts? First you are working in Italy without a work visa, and secondly, a visa-run to UK doesn't reset your Schengen allowance of 90 days, as you need to stay away for 90 days before returning. I think you've just been lucky the authorities haven't caught you, and if they do, expect very serious consequences, including a heavy fine, deportation and ban from returning up to 10 years (your details will go on Schengen information system covering much of continental Europe, so you will be stopped at airports when arriving in France, Germany, Spain, Netherlands, Denmark etc as well as Italy).


----------

